# 2019 OGF Crappie Tournaments



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I will once again be running 2 crappie tournaments for OGF, one in the spring and one in the fall. The dates are May 4th - Indian Lake and Sept 14th - Alum Creek.

I will finalize all the rules in the near future, but everything will be pretty much the same besides one major change. We will no longer be doing an Upper and Lower division. The cost per team will be $40 with a big fish optional pot of $10. We will payout 25% of the field.

Lets see if we can get a lot of teams in this years tournament. I will be working on trying to get a sponsor for the event as well.

Let me know any thoughts or concerns and let me know if you are planning on fishing!



WE HAVE OPENED THIS TOURNAMENT TO SHORE ANGLERS AS WELL IF YOU WANT TO FISH FROM SHORE. YOU MUST STAY WITHIN 20 FOOT OF YOUR PARTNER AT ALL TIMES.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Rutty just to clarify, that $40 per team is that per tournament?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> Rutty just to clarify, that $40 per team is that per tournament?


If you Read what he said it is $40 per team


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> If you Read what he said it is $40 per team


But I think it's per tournament . $40 for 1, $80 for both... I'm sure he'll clarify...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is $40 per team, per tournament


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> Rutty just to clarify, that $40 per team is that per tournament?


Yes


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you allow one man teams? I may be purchasing a kayak this spring and wondered if participating was an option. I have never fished either lake but would be fun if nothing more than to meet fellow OGF'ers and learn from others.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> But I think it's per tournament . $40 for 1, $80 for both... I'm sure he'll clarify...



Yes $40 per team per tournament.......$80 total if you fish both.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Bluegillin' said:


> Do you allow one man teams? I may be purchasing a kayak this spring and wondered if participating was an option. I have never fished either lake but would be fun if nothing more than to meet fellow OGF'ers and learn from others.


You can can fish in a 1 man team, the entry fee is still $40 but you can fish alone. I can help you out on both lakes if you need help. I don't mind sharing information. There are alot of good spots on Indian Lake and it is very Kayak friendly. Same with Alum creek. Both places you don't have to go too far from a boat ramp to be on fish.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

rutty said:


> You can can fish in a 1 man team, the entry fee is still $40 but you can fish alone. I can help you out on both lakes if you need help. I don't mind sharing information. There are alot of good spots on Indian Lake and it is very Kayak friendly. Same with Alum creek. Both places you don't have to go too far from a boat ramp to be on fish.


Thanks Rutty. I look forward to meeting you


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Do the rules allow me to pull a kayaker to a spot with my boat and then set him free?. It would look like a wake boarder behind my boat


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Do the rules allow me to pull a kayaker to a spot with my boat and then set him free?. It would look like a wake boarder behind my boat


Sure!


----------



## obcrna (Oct 5, 2015)

Would like to attend, will this be posted anywhere else?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

obcrna said:


> Would like to attend, will this be posted anywhere else?


I am not sure what you are asking. I have it posted on multiple facebook sites as well in order to increase our team entries with any hope. What are you looking for? There is another post with the rules in them, but I will put that here as well!


----------



## MR2BASS (Aug 21, 2013)

Would love to fish this tournament on Indian May 4th but I'm already committed to fish another tournament the same day on the same lake out of Moundwood. Look out papermouths we're coming for ya. Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if this was closer id attend.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yikes... two tournaments AND it will also be the free fishing weekend...Sounds crowded… Good luck to you all!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

9Left said:


> Yikes... two tournaments AND it will also be the free fishing weekend...Sounds crowded… Good luck to you all!


There are always 2-5 tournaments on that lake every weekend. It is a big lake.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Big shout out and special thanks to Rutty for a fun well ran tournament! This was my dad and I’s first and hope to do many more! I encourage more guys to come out and participate in the fall tournament on Alum. Great time getting to meet everyone and it’s a low pressure situation!

Thanks Greg!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came out and fished today. There were some good fish caught and like always it was a lot of fun!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ve never fished a tournament, what are the rules and where do I sign up for the October one? And I’d take you up on the spots to fish in alum! I’ve never been!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

stonen12 said:


> I’ve never fished a tournament, what are the rules and where do I sign up for the October one? And I’d take you up on the spots to fish in alum! I’ve never been!


The rules are attached to this post, but they are really pretty simple. This is a very fun tournament. The next tournament is September 14th, on Alum Creek. We do not have one in October. If you are fishing, I can help you out with spots. There are fish all over Alum Creek. Always a lot of fish caught during this tournament.


----------

